# Fill holes and drill new ones?



## Nexrus (Jan 15, 2015)

Forgot the picture and can't seem to edit the original on my mobile device


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I know my eyes aren't what they used to be, but.......
I don't see a door, numbers, or holes.?
Have you thought about putting up a plack.?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

ron45 said:


> I know my eyes aren't what they used to be, but.......
> I don't see a door, numbers, or holes.?
> Have you thought about putting up a *plack*.?


That's _*plaque*_, like the stuff that accumulates on teeth. :laughing: Sorry.

Recently I put up a plaque on the stone wall in front of the house. Just a few dabs of construction adhesive hold it firmly in place.


----------



## Nexrus (Jan 15, 2015)

ron45 said:


> I know my eyes aren't what they used to be, but.......
> I don't see a door, numbers, or holes.?
> Have you thought about putting up a plack.?


No, the picture was just to demonstrate the color of my brick. I can straighten the numbers, that's not the problem. I just wanted to know if there was some type of filler that would accomplish what I needed.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Nexrus said:


> No, the picture was just to demonstrate the color of my brick. I can straighten the numbers, that's not the problem. I just wanted to know if there was some type of filler that would accomplish what I needed.


You can get a tube of concrete or brick mortar "caulk" to fill the holes.


----------



## Nexrus (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you for the advice Z. 

After doing some research on the caulk that you suggested, I'm not sure that's exactly what I had in mind. I need something that will dry to a hard finish. Ideally something that I can redrill through if needed.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Nexrus said:


> Thank you for the advice Z.
> 
> After doing some research on the caulk that you suggested, I'm not sure that's exactly what I had in mind. I need something that will dry to a hard finish. Ideally something that I can redrill through if needed.


The concrete or mortar in a tube will dry rock hard.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

& if you can drill the new holes 1st + capture the brick dust, you can then brush the dust on the repair mortar :thumbsup: instant brick camouflage

most 'plaques' are cast -brass, bronze, or alum,,, usually they're held in place by using lead anchors & finish w/rosettes to hide anchor heads


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

If you're wanting to fill the holes then re tap them, this can be done in several ways.
Using a wooden dowel and maybe some adhesive banged into the hole.

Using inserts like what is made for drywall, metal or plastic.
https://www.google.com/search?q=pla...vAovRggSctoLQAg&ved=0CD4QsAQ&biw=1024&bih=615

There are also plastic taps like those used to install shutters. Can be found at automotive stores.

If you need to fill and leave, this company here maybe able to help.?
http://www.centurapaint.webpage66.com/home.html


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

This is getting far more complicated than it needs to be. The material is centuries old, yet is still used in copius amounts on a daily basis. Ironicly, you even have some of it in the picture you posted. Mortar. Brush some brick dust over it and you'll be the only one who know's the holes were ever there........


----------



## Nexrus (Jan 15, 2015)

jomama45 said:


> This is getting far more complicated than it needs to be. The material is centuries old, yet is still used in copius amounts on a daily basis. Ironicly, you even have some of it in the picture you posted. Mortar. Brush some brick dust over it and you'll be the only one who know's the holes were ever there........


I think this is probably the best option for me. I assume you apply the dust while the mortar is still wet?


----------

